# N Scale on the Christmas Tree



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I was browsing Ebay tonight and happened to see this. It looks to be from the 80's and I've never seen it before. It sounds risky to me but I tend to worry. It got me thinking couldn't you do that easily with a set of Bachmann Ez Track? This would be a good solution if you have dogs like mine who like to knock over your trains when you aren't looking.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-YU...l_RR_Trains&hash=item3f111f7216#ht_990wt_1037


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember them...4 Bennies is a bit much for those, while novel, I couldn't imagine how tough it could be to get the track level and true.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is pretty cool though. I guess it would not be that hard to make your own. A plywood ring with flextrack and hide some bracing that would be screwed to the tree trunk. Maybe a tunnel shooting through a section of branches. Thanks for sharing that Jar


----------

